# DW - MX: Verlinkung zu einem bestimmten Abschnitt einer Site?



## Selena (25. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute ^^

Ich habe mal eine Frage, ich möchte gern einen Link erstellen (, einfach verlinken kann ich, das ist nicht das Problem ) zu einer Site aber nur zu einem bestimmten Abschnitt davon, also sprich:


Man klickt auf den Link und die Verbindung zu der nächsten Seite wo die Position zB. in der Mitte oder fast am Ende ist....

Wie mach ich sowas?

P.S.: 

Ich bin Anfänger was Dreamweaver MX angeht und kenne mich absulut nicht mit den Codesachen aus und wüßte nicht ob mir das weiterhilft und bräuchte die Erklärung oder Bilder wohin ich klicken müßte um was zu machen....und erwähnenswert ist, das ich wirklich alles genau erklärt erkriegen müßte, denn ich verpeile viel, wie man unschwer im Forum bei Flash nachlesen kann.   
Ich bedanke mich mal schon im Vorraus!

Liebe Grüße 

Sel


----------



## PatrickNie (25. Februar 2004)

Hi,

eine solche Verlinkung ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Aber ich kann sie dir allerdings nur mit code erklären ;-)

Also ich versuchs mal. Zunächst musst du einen Anker verwenden.
diesen Anker musst du in die Zielseite integrieren. Das würde man folgendermaßen machen.

<a name="name_des_ankers"></a>

kannste einfach in die Seite kopieren.
Der Link dorthin muss dann wie folgt aussehen:

<a href="name_der_seite.html#name_des_ankers">link</a>

wenn man dann auf link klickt kommt man an die stelle auf der neuen
seite, wo der anker gesetzt wurde.

Probiers mal aus.
Gruß


----------



## Selena (25. Februar 2004)

*Hm!*grübel**

Hm,also irgendwie weiß ich nichts damit an zu fangen...

Ich kenne mich mit dem Code nicht so aus und wüßte auch nicht wie man das verändern sollte -_-

Kann mir das jemand erklären wo ich in Dreamweaver MX die Option für den Anker finde?*grübel und werkelsuch*

Danke euch

Sel


----------



## Martys (25. Februar 2004)

Dreamweaver ist schon ein nettes Programm, aber wenn dir die Basics in HTML fehlen, wirst Du auch mit DW keine großen Sprünge machen können. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber lerne HTML lieber erst zu Fuß.


----------



## Selena (25. Februar 2004)

*HTML lernen in arbeit ^^;;*

Weiß das es nicht bös gemeint ist, denn habe ja erst gerade angefangen mit der Sache und wollte nur Wissen ob mans auch anders machen kann bevor ich mir den Kopf zerbreche ^^;;

Hm, ansonsten müßte ich doch den Code einsetzten bei diesem Codelog und es entsprechend benennen wo ich das haben will?

^^;;

Liebe Grüße

Sel


----------



## Rohr (25. Februar 2004)

*Anker*

Dreamweaver MX: Einfügen - Benannter Ankerpunkt - und den Namen Eingeben.


----------



## Selena (26. Februar 2004)

*Danke^^*

Vielen Dank! *g*


----------

